# Green board vs drywall in basement (that flooded)



## YMP403 (Jul 19, 2010)

Our school's basement flooded and I wanted to know if I should use greenboard or drywall to do the repairs due to mositure issues. The exterior is brick and the vapor barrier is on the warm side of the wall...any problems with using greenboard in that application?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

drywall is fine, so long as it is installed 1/2" off the floor. Be sure to check what the old stuff was though...some areas, like mine, require 5/8" drywall for commercial use.

The vapour barrier should be on the drywall side of the insulation


----------

